# TV Viewsonic acl 32" N3252W lcd



## tvpassion (Dec 4, 2011)

is it ok if i buy this tv who was repaired for psu problem ? 
is there another issue i m afraid of this tv model ? 
the image will decrease after 5 years or/and the circuit boad or psu ?
i know i dont wanna buy plasma since it got big consume of watts and electric bill will be up than normal is acl or lcd better ? 
give me advice before i buy this tv thank you


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tvpassion


Go with your instincts , there's always a risk when getting second hand equipment. The set has already been repaired once, so there's no way to know for sure it'll last. Personally I wouldn't touch it. 


Good Luck !


----------



## tvpassion (Dec 4, 2011)

i wonder why psu is broken ?


----------

